# Eclipse Product Export mit Ant



## Gast (30. Jul 2008)

Hallo,
weis jemand wie ich den Export eines Eclipse Product über Ant Steuern kann?
Also nicht über den Wizard!

Habe euch schonmal gegoogelt, aber jetzt nix passendes gefunden.

Ne kleine Hilfe, oder am Besten ein Tutorial wären gut.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jul 2008)

Das geht mit dem PDE Builder, oder Komfortabler mit Buckminster.
http://it-republik.de/jaxenter/artikel/Die-RCP-Anwendung-am-laufenden-Band-1306.html
http://www.eclipse.org/buckminster/


----------

